# Beamshots ,throw videos etc of Led Lenser P3,P6,P7,P14 and Fenix L0D



## Art (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi,
Im a noob here but always liked flashlights.Found out recently the power of the new leds avaible so ended up buying some torches.
Lined them all up and did a small test.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OO2xiCOb97k

Will put some fotos later and would be nice if you can help me how to make a good review of all the flashlights.

BTW , from where the camera is standing to the wall its 15meters more less.

Its just missing there my new Led Lenser P7 :twothumbs

Regards,


----------



## Art (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Small test of all my led flashlights*

It must really be a bad test for so many answers :thinking:

Well , here are the fotos.

All of them together:







3 of the 5 L0Ds I had here... the one with the PQI pen drive is my EDC 






Detail of the L0D logo:






Detail of the P3 logo:






P3 , P6 and L0D together... didnt take any pictures with the P14 cus it would make the other beams dissapear :laughing:






The P14 with focus lens to "open" :






And in "throw" mode ... I had to change camera setting to do this foto or it would appear too much light.







Now my review about the torches.
L0D is without doubt the best EDC and more then enought light to see anything within a range of 10 to 15 meters.
P3 has a good optic but the light is not that strong , guess it uses a nitcha led(I think its this) but still a good EDC as it uses also a AAA.
P6 is rated ate 80lumens but with that optic it clearly seems to have more light especialy when you focus the lens.
P14 is a 400g light so not a EDC and not very good to carry around but the light it has its crazy! :bow: It actually throws a beem to nearly 300meters.
All this led lenser have clicky swichts but only the P14 has a primary mode in low a then to high.. having also a turbo mode for more 30% (230lumens?).

The P7 will arrive this week and I already have an order for the new P5R that will use a 3.7 li-ion to put out 200lumens with this very nice optic system :devil:

Hope to have some opinions from the pros here.

Regards,


----------



## SureAddicted (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Small test of all my led flashlights*

Nice collection you have there Art. The P14 is one helluva light. I'd like to see beamshots if you can manage it. The turbo mode you refer to, it's actually momentary mode where you get max lumens, then you have high and low. On the video, seeing the P14 light up the room is awesome. 
Great review and keep it up


----------



## Art (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Small test of all my led flashlights*



SureAddicted said:


> Nice collection you have there Art. The P14 is one helluva light. I'd like to see beamshots if you can manage it. The turbo mode you refer to, it's actually momentary mode where you get max lumens, then you have high and low. On the video, seeing the P14 light up the room is awesome.
> Great review and keep it up



Will let the P7 arrive and then do a beam shot like you guys do here :twothumbs

The turbo mode is momentary because you have to keep the switch on... so in high mode you click and keep your finger there and more 30%...not very easy to notice the diference but at least 15% more is there 
Personaly I would perfer something like the L0D... medium , low and high(turbo mode) but its still ok. The low mode in the P14 is like 25-40 lumens enought for some think cus if you go into high in something close its worse then no light cus you simply can see for the next 10s till your eyes get use to it 

BTW , I also tested my 15year old MAG Solitaire and the camera doesnt even capture any light :candle: Still was my m8 in work for all this years (im a computer technician and automotive software and hardware tuner) and all this "addiction" came when I needed a substitute for the Solitaire and found the L0D... then came all the others :naughty:
Actually 1h ago I used the L0D to take a cars ECU without any problem...I could see everything so clear where the MAG was a help the L0D makes is simple :twothumbs

Will post more tests this week.

Regards,


----------



## Derek Dean (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Small test of all my led flashlights*

Howdy Art, and welcome to CPF,
Yes, you've certainly got the flashlight bug. I'll look forward to seeing more of your photos and videos in the future. Enjoy your new lights....... they do make seeing in those nooks and crannies much easier.


----------



## Kilovolt (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Small test of all my led flashlights*

Nice pics Art, thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:

And BTW :welcome:


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Small test of all my led flashlights*

Welcome to CPF, Art.

Bill


----------



## Art (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Small test of all my led flashlights*

Thanks for the replys 

I also did some fotos of the L0D vs MAG Solitaire that I posted on another topic but will repost here later.

Im now using nimh AAA in the L0D and its seems to last very long but I keep a spare duracell in the pocket.

P7 arrives tomorrow 

Regards,


----------



## Art (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: Small test of all my led flashlights*

P7 arrived... and wow!
Best power for the size I have here , nearly the power of the P14 and half the size.
Its my new EDC... will give the P6 to my dad hehe.

Later will try to do some beamshots.

Regards,


----------



## Sarratt (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: Small test of all my led flashlights(Led Lenser P3,P6,P7,P14 and Fenix L0D)*

Thanks for the reviews Art.

If possible could you compare the 'throw' of the P7 with the 'throw' of the P14?

I await your opinion


----------



## Art (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Small test of all my led flashlights(Led Lenser P3,P6,P7,P14 and Fenix L0D)*



Sarratt said:


> Thanks for the reviews Art.
> 
> If possible could you compare the 'throw' of the P7 with the 'throw' of the P14?
> 
> I await your opinion



Thanks.

I allready tested both and the P14 has more throw but the difference is not that big, so clearly the P7 is the best buy for the size.

Will try to do the beam shots later.

Regards,


----------



## Kilovolt (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Small test of all my led flashlights(Led Lenser P3,P6,P7,P14 and Fenix L0D)*

LL P7 received this morning together with a free P3. First impression is WOW even if it is 12 noon here. 

I will surely know more tomorrow after a night out and about.


----------



## Art (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Small test of all my led flashlights(Led Lenser P3,P6,P7,P14 and Fenix L0D)*



Kilovolt said:


> LL P7 received this morning together with a free P3. First impression is WOW even if it is 12 noon here.
> 
> I will surely know more tomorrow after a night out and about.



You will be impressed with the throw and power.
Yesterday tested it in the woods and there was a bit of road there and then left turn... from where I was standing it was like 100 to 150mts and with the "small" P7 I could see all the road :naughty:

I have here the beamshots but guess Im still a noob cus I dont like them that much... but I think it will be enought for a good comparison.

Regards,


----------



## Art (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Small test of all my led flashlights(Led Lenser P3,P6,P7,P14 and Fenix L0D)*

Finall the beamshots! :naughty:

Hope the arent as bad as I think ,but it was late and I had not much time.

So , first beamshot is the P6 ,P7 and P14... this is all in high with new alkalines.
This is like 30-40cm of the wall (should I have done it closer or far?)






P6 , L0D on high and the P3







Throw at a white wall at 10 to 12meters






Clearl the P14 has more throw , but at this distance I prefere the P6 or the P7...
Here is the P6 vs P7







So thats m review for now.

My EDCs are the L0D (always in m pocket) and the P7 and m laptops bag :twothumbs

Regards,


----------



## jupello (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Small test of all my led flashlights(Led Lenser P3,P6,P7,P14 and Fenix L0D)*

Heh, you seem to have pretty nice collection of Led Lenser's there, thanks for the pictures. :twothumbs 
It seems that P6 cannot focus the light in throw mode as tightly as P7 & P14.. so I have really hard time deciding which one to get. P6 lacks power&modes, P7 uses annoying battery type and P14 might be little too big (I think).
If you are still taking more pictures at some point, one with all the lights standing side by side might be interesting to see for size comparison..


----------



## Art (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Small test of all my led flashlights(Led Lenser P3,P6,P7,P14 and Fenix L0D)*



jupello said:


> Heh, you seem to have pretty nice collection of Led Lenser's there, thanks for the pictures. :twothumbs
> It seems that P6 cannot focus the light in throw mode as tightly as P7 & P14.. so I have really hard time deciding which one to get. P6 lacks power&modes, P7 uses annoying battery type and P14 might be little too big (I think).
> If you are still taking more pictures at some point, one with all the lights standing side by side might be interesting to see for size comparison..



The P7 uses 4 AAAs... what is the problem with them? I get 8 alkaline for 2,5€ here in portugal... or 15€ for a pack of 4 NiMh 1000mah with charger :thinking:

The P6 is good for max of 50mts and was my first light so the first "wow" I got with led lights.But the lense is probably too small to have a nive throw.
The P14 has a very big lense so thats way you can see light in bluidings from like 300mts away 
The P7 is more less in the middle but more to the side of the P14

I can take a pic of the P6 P7 and L0D just give a minute 

Regards,


----------



## Art (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Small test of all my led flashlights(Led Lenser P3,P6,P7,P14 and Fenix L0D)*

Here is a pic:


----------



## Sarratt (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Small test of all my led flashlights(Led Lenser P3,P6,P7,P14 and Fenix L0D)*

Very nice photos thank you!

I think what jupello meant about annoying battery type for the P7 was just the lack of power (run-time) that the 4aaa would have compared to the 4AA in the P14. ( ? )

The larger lens on the P14 looks better for throw also but your photo makes the beam quite yellow --- is that correct?


----------



## Art (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Small test of all my led flashlights(Led Lenser P3,P6,P7,P14 and Fenix L0D)*



Sarratt said:


> Very nice photos thank you!
> 
> I think what jupello meant about annoying battery type for the P7 was just the lack of power (run-time) that the 4aaa would have compared to the 4AA in the P14. ( ? )
> 
> The larger lens on the P14 looks better for throw also but your photo makes the beam quite yellow --- is that correct?


 
Its not yellow its probably the white wall thats not that white and the P14 seems to have more of that greenish light around the beam at lower distances and in a white(but old) wall it does that.
In the 10meter beamshot you can see the P14 has a very strong white center spot (you call it the hot spot?) and the P6 is completly "open" and the P7 is starting to lose the light "concentration". (hope you can understand what I meen).

About the AAA vs AA ... if you put some NiMh on both you will have like 1000mah x 4 vs 2800mah x 4... clearly the P14 will win in run time but what would you do for the P7 to have more runtime? Put some rare and high priced CR123 in?

BTW , do you think its possible to use some 3,7v 10440 li-ion on the P7? I will buy some for the L0D but I dont know if the P7 will go 

Regards,


----------



## jupello (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Small test of all my led flashlights(Led Lenser P3,P6,P7,P14 and Fenix L0D)*

I bet it would go  with those LI-Ion's 

And thanks for the picture again 
I just dislike the idea of putting whole 4-pack of AAA batteries inside one flashlight when 2xAA's could hold the same capacity.. 2xAA would be easier to handle too, cheaper and they make the light's shape more appealing to me. But unfortunately in this case P7 seems to perform a lot better than P6 so I must at least consider getting along with the 4xAAA format. And sure, CR123's would be very appealing but I still think that they're still too pricey and rare to be used in flashlights :huh:


----------



## Kilovolt (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Small test of all my led flashlights(Led Lenser P3,P6,P7,P14 and Fenix L0D)*

Apart from faintly illuminating houses that are 250 meters away from my home my new P7 with four Duracell AAA alkalines shows on my luxmeter an impressive 14,000 lux at 1 meter. :bow:

....and I used to think that my Fenix TK10 had a lot of throw ....


----------



## Art (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Small test of all my led flashlights(Led Lenser P3,P6,P7,P14 and Fenix L0D)*

Yesterday I tested a "throw" at more than 500meters... and this is true , ponting at highway singns that reflect light I could make some of them a 1/4mile away shine!
I taped that so will upload it later its amazing.
Cant wait to test the 1000mah nimh that I use on the L0D!


----------



## Art (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Small test of all my led flashlights(Led Lenser P3,P6,P7,P14 and Fenix L0D)*

Here is the video:

http://nurburgring2.com.sapo.pt/P7Throw.wmv

The more then 500meters signs its very difficult to see them "light up" but the 350meters signs its crazy how they glow.
The rest is a throw at 50-100meters more less 

Regards,


----------



## Sarratt (Oct 26, 2008)

Very interesting and thanks again for all the information. 

14,000 lux @ 1 m for the P7 seems to be in the area of my L2D on high..... and assuming the P14 is similar I will have to do some more thinking.

:thinking:


----------



## jupello (Oct 26, 2008)

Sarratt said:


> 14,000 lux @ 1 m for the P7 seems to be in the area of my L2D on high..... and assuming the P14 is similar I will have to do some more thinking.



At least this(https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/180263) review says that L2D Q5's throw on turbo is around 3350lux..so the difference should be noticeable


----------



## jupello (Oct 27, 2008)

Hah, I went to a local store to fiddle with the lights..and came out with LL P7 :laughing:
I felt that the battery type was not too big issue afterall once I noticed that it was not quite as big as I remembered..and how much light it puts out


----------



## Kilovolt (Oct 27, 2008)

jupello said:


> Hah, I went to a local store to fiddle with the lights..and came out with LL P7 :laughing:


 
A very good choice indeed. :thumbsup:

I just completed my first runtime test with the P7 at high level using four Hybrio 800 mAh cells. I got 95 minutes to 50% with the first 70 min within 90% of the initial output. 12500 lux at 1 m at the beginning and 11000 after 70 minutes. 

Over 2 hours of 'useful light'.


----------



## jupello (Oct 27, 2008)

Kilovolt said:


> A very good choice indeed. :thumbsup:
> 
> I just completed my first runtime test with the P7 at high level using four Hybrio 800 mAh cells. I got 95 minutes to 50% with the first 70 min within 90% of the initial output. 12500 lux at 1 m at the beginning and 11000 after 70 minutes.
> 
> Over 2 hours of 'useful light'.



Thanks.. it's getting dark in here soon so I can finally go out to test this thing :naughty:
Oh, almost forgot that some time ago Glenn7 posted this link to a thread that includes runtime graphs and pictures of LL P7.. might be useful to someone wanting more info about it 
http://translate.google.com.au/tran...-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&hs=6NV&sa=N
It's translated, scroll down for pictures


----------



## Art (Oct 27, 2008)

Kilovolt said:


> A very good choice indeed. :thumbsup:
> 
> I just completed my first runtime test with the P7 at high level using four Hybrio 800 mAh cells. I got 95 minutes to 50% with the first 70 min within 90% of the initial output. 12500 lux at 1 m at the beginning and 11000 after 70 minutes.
> 
> Over 2 hours of 'useful light'.



Thats really good!
I have some 1000mah from a pack from the computer company "Trust" and will be the P7s power supliers. Now I been using them on the L0D and they last really long time.
I read on this forum that probably the best AA and AAA nimh are those green Duracell?

YEsterday I made the P6 part of my Audi so I have light everytime I need it. The P7 lives now in my computer bag and the L0D on my pocket.
My dad saw this and said something like "in your past life you must have been keep prisonier in some very dark place...." 

Regards,


----------



## Sarratt (Oct 27, 2008)

Art said:


> .....
> My dad saw this and said something like "in your past life you must have been keep prisonier in some very dark place...."
> 
> Regards,



.... that would apply to 99% of the members here

But about the lux comparison to my L2D Q5 ...

Art you say you get 14,000 lux from the P7 but wow! Is that right (correct?)
I have looked around here :
http://www.light-reviews.com/reviews.html
(it has a great comparison feature)
to compare lux and .... and ... ummm your lux results from the P7 are amazing. Are you sure yours are done the same way?

BTW ... personally I would not risk using 10440 Li .. yes 

bBTW ... I'm assuming that the P7 and the P14 have the same Lux numbers ?

edited to ask ... How do you make a flashlight part of an "Audi" ? or does Audi mean something other than a car in Portuguese ?


----------



## jupello (Oct 27, 2008)

Sarratt said:


> But about the lux comparison to my L2D Q5 ...
> 
> Art you say you get 14,000 lux from the P7 but wow! Is that right (correct?)
> I have looked around here :
> ...


It was Kilovolt who measured it, and that 14000 does seem a bit high but it could be because he had just put in those new juicy duracell's and maybe had not kept the light on for long before measuring. 
But for reference, in that P7 review I linked they had measured P7 for 11000 lux and L2DQ5 for 3000lux (both on "turbo").

And P14 should give out better lux numbers since it is rated ~10 lumens brighter and judging from Art's pictures it can focus the light into tighter beam  ..but then again, it's a bigger light too


----------



## Art (Oct 27, 2008)

Sarratt said:


> .... that would apply to 99% of the members here
> 
> But about the lux comparison to my L2D Q5 ...
> 
> ...



It wasnt me who mesured the lux... I dont have equipment for that it was kilovolt 
The P14 is a bit brigther then the P7 but the difference is in throw probably because of the bigger lense.

Making the P6 a part of my car is a way of saing it lives there now in my door "bag" sorry if sometimes I can express my self correctly 

Yesterday I also tested the P14 in the same way I tested the P7 on that video and it clearly has more throw... I just didnt tape it because the highway lights were on so would not be a good comparision.

Regards,


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 27, 2008)

Art said:


> Yesterday I made the P6 part of my Audi so I have light everytime I need it. The P7 lives now in my computer bag and the L0D on my pocket.
> My dad saw this and said something like "in your past life you must have been keep prisonier in some very dark place...."
> 
> Regards,


I like this part of the post, "...I made the P6 part of my Audi..". I know the feeling! 

What your dad said, I can imagine all non-flashoholics feel that way about us! :nana:


----------



## Sarratt (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok :shrug:

You have convinced me to buy the P14 .  

Happy ? .....lol

I will be buying it from a "brick&morter" store so if worse happens I can return it.

I'm hoping five times the thow in a spot mode.


BTW .... its nice conversing with someone way away in Portugal 

S


----------



## Art (Oct 27, 2008)

Hehe dont send me the bill! 

Five times the throw of the P7 its too much! Have you seen my video of the P7 ? The P14 has clearly more throw but probably only 2 times more... 5times I could probably get light in my girl friends house thats more less 3km from where I taped the video.

Its also nice to conversate with ppl over seas and what is funny is that the first forum I ever wrote was full of over seas users.Actually its still a good forum (m5board.com) hope Im not breaking any rule with this part.
Now its been nearly 10years and in portugal there are foruns for everything...

BTW, today I gave a bit more use to the L0D and its still as bright as a new alkaline batterie on this 1000mah nimh 

I have to say that 90% of the use I need for a flashlight the L0D is more than enought! If I still remember I said to my self "will only buy a L0D no need to spend more money in flashlights..." and here I am nearly with all Led Lenser models lol

Regards,


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 27, 2008)

Art said:


> I have to say that 90% of the use I need for a flashlight the L0D is more than enought! If I still remember I said to my self "will only buy a L0D no need to spend more money in flashlights..." and here I am nearly with all Led Lenser models lol


Truth be told, the L0D is enough for 90% of what most of us use them for, especially when you think of what was commercially available just a few years back. But now because of you I'm really looking at that P7, which might be nice to go with my other P7 by a different manufacturer!


----------



## Mr Floppy (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice review Art.

Could you confirm to me that you did all those beam shots on high and not turbo? (annoying to have to hold it in but easy to wedge the button in)




edit: Nevermind, I just read the post where you said they were on high.


----------



## Kilovolt (Oct 28, 2008)

I understand that someone is doubting my reading of 14,000 lux at 1 m for the LL P7 fed with alkaline batteries. BTW the output of P7 using NiMH's is even higher.... 

I am using one of those standard luxmeters purchased on Ebay some months ago. The instrument has of course not been calibrated in any way.

My readings at 1 m for other types of lights are however consistent with those of other CPFers. As an example look at these Surefire's:

L1 = 2900 lux 
E1B = 4000 lux 
E1L = 2100 lux 



:wave:


----------



## Jauno (Oct 28, 2008)

Please do favour and do runtime tests with *alkalines* and compare your results to what manufacturer says.

Use only alkaline´s because manufacturer is praising alkalines over lithiums, see this.


> Are lithium batteries really better than alkaline batteries? What output does a battery actually have?
> What output can a lamp have over a given period of time? After many discussions, we have decided
> to introduce a new term to the world of electric pocket lamps; the term energy tank. The energy tank
> of a battery-powered device is given by the output of all batteries in the device.
> ...


Manufacturer does not officially allow use of rechargeables, so i am only interrest of their lights performance with alkalines.
Alkalines rules...or not.

I bought P5 yesterday, which gives 65 lumens and runtime 6 hours.
With manufacturer´s supported alkaline battery output is dropped to 50% within first 30 minutes and after 3 hours output is less than 1% from starting output :thumbsdow
I have disliked LL since new Cree led models came out and since yesterday i started to hate them. 
I must say that optic system is very nice, but their marketing hype is something disgusting. :sick2:


----------



## Kilovolt (Oct 28, 2008)

Jauno said:


> Please do favour and do runtime tests with *alkalines* and compare your results to what manufacturer says.


 
This has already been done by somebody on the Messer Forum and you can find the results *here*

BTW the results with NiMH's is fully in line with my findings.


----------



## JKL (Oct 28, 2008)

Jauno said:


> I bought P5 yesterday, which gives 65 lumens and runtime 6 hours.
> With manufacturer´s supported alkaline battery output is dropped to 50% within first 30 minutes and after 3 hours output is less than 1% from starting output :thumbsdow




Hi Jauno,

LL P5 and LL P7 have different runtimes. 

As for the *LL P5*, a *runtime test* has already been done by somebody a on the Torch.Pl Forum, you can find the review *here.*


----------



## Jauno (Oct 28, 2008)

Kilovolt said:


> This has already been done by somebody on the Messer Forum and you can find the results *here*
> 
> BTW the results with NiMH's is fully in line with my findings.



Thank you. Sorry, i can´t read Deutsh but are those 1, 2 and 3 runs different sets of alkalines and each in high mode of light or..?


----------



## jupello (Oct 28, 2008)

JKL said:


> As for the *LL P5*, a *runtime test* has already been done by somebody a on the Torch.Pl Forum, you can find the review *here.*



Oh, that's a nice find, thanks.  That site seems to include reviews of other models too:
LL P6: http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http://www.torch.pl/forum/index.php/topic,55907.0.html
LL P14: http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http://www.torch.pl/forum/index.php/topic,56054.0.html



Jauno said:


> Thank you. Sorry, i can´t read Deutsh but are those 1, 2 and 3 runs different sets of alkalines and each in high mode of light or..?



Nor can I, but here's a link to google translation: http://translate.google.com.au/tran...rforum.net/showpost.php?p=504265&postcount=13
So basically those (2) and (3) graphs are from same alkaline batteries as (1) after letting the batteries rest for a while after that first 5 hour test..


----------



## JKL (Oct 28, 2008)

JKL said:


> Hi Jauno,
> 
> LL P5 and LL P7 have different runtimes.
> 
> As for the *LL P5*, a *runtime test* has already been done by somebody a on the Torch.Pl Forum, you can find the review *here.*





jupello said:


> Oh, that's a nice find, thanks.  That site seems to include reviews of other models too:
> .........
> Nor can I, but here's a link to google translation......





You are welcome .


----------



## Art (Oct 28, 2008)

Are the runtimes that important?
Anyone has runtimes of at Fenix L2D and TK10 or TK11?

Im a old incan user so all of this torchs have really long runtimes for me.

Regards,


----------



## jupello (Oct 28, 2008)

Art said:


> Are the runtimes that important?
> Anyone has runtimes of at Fenix L2D and TK10 or TK11?
> 
> Im a old incan user so all of this torchs have really long runtimes for me.
> ...



Sure they are.. more is always better, and it's nice to be able to predict how long your light should keep on giving light. Even more so with regulated lights that might just suddenly go off from full brightness when the battery is low leaving you in complete darkness.
You should find runtime chart from pretty much any Fenix light easily by searching review threads in this forum


----------



## Art (Oct 28, 2008)

P7




TK11





Fenix P3D






Fenix TK20





So are the Led Lensers that bad or is it just the markting?

Regards,

Edit with rest of runtime charts... hope there is no problem to use them as they are not mine :thinking:


----------



## jupello (Oct 28, 2008)

Art said:


> Cant find TK10 or TK11 runtimes so are the Led Lensers that bad or is it just the markting?
> 
> Regards,



Here's links to reviews for TK11 and TK10.
Edit: Do you mean that many people here seem to be biased against Led Lenser's by that "bad"? I think that's because the old LL models where not very good from what I've heard, and many have not bothered to try out these new ones.. and there's those other factors too, like that they're pretty expensive at some(or many?) parts of the world..and sure, their marketing has it's good and bad areas too


----------



## Art (Oct 28, 2008)

Edited my post with some charts more.
What I wanted to say is that are the LL that bad?
I see a lot of ppl here against the LL but mostly against the markting.

Since the P7 uses cheep AAA and the rest very expencive and rare CR123 didnt I make the right choice? I could buy TK10 and TK11s for the some price but the lense system just "got" me.

Regards,


----------



## jupello (Oct 28, 2008)

Art said:


> Since the P7 uses cheep AAA and the rest very expencive and rare CR123 didnt I make the right choice? I could buy TK10 and TK11s for the some price but the lense system just "got" me.



If you like it, then you made a good choice :twothumbs
All lights have their own good and bad features.. and I think that these focusable lenses in LL's are pretty darn good one. That's why I bought mine, I thought that since it's a flashlight a good beam is so important that I can overlook some other nice features that could have been better in some other brand lights.
So it all really depends on what features you need/want to have in your light and how much you value each of them


----------



## JonV (Nov 6, 2008)

I`m waiting for a P7.

However i have planed to get some GP 1000Mah aaa charge batteries.

I belive i get som more runtime but not so much range.

a Energizer aaa is 1,5v however the GP only have 1,2v


----------



## Art (Nov 10, 2008)

Finally I throe some 1000mah NiMh into the P7 and its a bit brighter then with fresh new alkalines and keeps the power a bit more time.

Im now waiting for some 10440 for the L0D 

Regards,


----------



## Art (Nov 14, 2008)

After using the nimh for 1week and for 3 days using it more then 30mins in a total of nearly 2h I took the batteries out and measured them a 1.050v.
It still has very good light , I would say more less 70lumens if I compare it to the L0D in high and with similar nimhs at 1.35v.
I think its a very nice runtime for the P7 and the light it is giving after 2hours is still enought for nearlly anything. It just lost a lot of throw but still ok.

BTW , until what voltage do you run your nimhs?

Regards,


----------



## wkborda (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Small test of all my led flashlights*



Art said:


> I already have an order for the new P5R that will use a 3.7 li-ion to put out 200lumens,



Where are you ordering the P5R from and for how much? I can't find it anywhere, however the zweibruder site updated the page to say "Available Winter 2008/2009" rather than "Summer '09". =)


----------

